# HDNet To Deliver Nascar’s First Live High Definition Television Package



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

18 NASCAR Grand National Division Races on HDNet in 2004

NASCAR and HDNet announced today a three-year partnership for NASCAR's first high definition television package. This landmark deal features 15 live high definition telecasts for a total of 18 races from the NASCAR Grand National Division, a tier of NASCAR regional racing series which includes the Busch North Series and West Series. HDNet will produce and broadcast the package in 1080i HDTV.

The package launches Sunday, April 25, with the Busch North Series race at Lee USA Speedway in New Hampshire. The first West Series race to be broadcast in high definition is the May 1 event from California Speedway near Los Angeles.

The agreement calls for HDNet to broadcast 20 NASCAR Grand National Division events in HD in 2005, and 22 events in 2006, in addition to the 18 races in 2004. HDNet is available to HDTV subscribers on Adelphia Communications, Charter Communications, DIRECTV, DISH Network, Insight Communications, Mediacom Communications, Time Warner Cable and several NCTC cable affiliate companies.

*Full Story*


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

The Grand National Series is a minor league. It should be fun to watch, but its the Big Boys we want in HD. NBC's Daytona 500 was pretty good, and Fox's Widescreen looks good also. But I can't wait to see what HDNet's 1080i full treatment looks like.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Because my good friend Steve loves NASCAR, I won't make any HD ******* jokes. 

(sorry had to get something in :sure: )


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I'll go first James...... 

http://www.frontstretch.com/henderson/040315.htm



> NASCAR Nixes Sponsor
> 
> NASCAR officials ordered the #50 Arnold Motorsports entry to remove decals for its primary sponsor for the race, Redneckjunk.com, citing issues with the image the website's name may have projected. The website, which was to sponsor Derrike Cope in Sunday's Golden Corral 500, runs classified advertisements for such items as auto parts and hunting and camping equipment. According to a NASCAR spokesman, "We just didn't feel like that projected the proper image of our sport."


truth hurts


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What? Car racing is no longer a ******* sport? :eek2: Don't tell the ******** and hillbillies that - they started it. :dance01:

Next thing ya know, wrasslin' will be :barf:
showing up on A&E, BBC and HGTV.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well I always wondered why they haven't changed the racing from left turns to right. You'd like the "moral majority" would prefer it that way?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> The Grand National Series is a minor league. It should be fun to watch, but its the Big Boys we want in HD. NBC's Daytona 500 was pretty good, and Fox's Widescreen looks good also. But I can't wait to see what HDNet's 1080i full treatment looks like.


Busch Series ain't Cup, but hopefully some of these races will be where Cup Drivers take part when they're running the same weekend.

Racin' is racin' and in HD it's awesome. Good for HD Net. Frankly I think this is one way NASCAR is letting the networks know to ante-up big time when renewal time comes around.

Still ultimately believe NASCAR will go pay-per-view, which is just fine with me.

-Earl
Yankee born Southern bred and a NASCAR FAN!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

The Grand National that they are talking about is the "Busch North" and "Winston West" series. Not the Busch series that runs with Nextel Cup. 

Do you really think that a sponsored driven sport would go PPV?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> The Grand National that they are talking about is the "Busch North" and "Winston West" series. Not the Busch series that runs with Nextel Cup.
> 
> Do you really think that a sponsored driven sport would go PPV?


Oops! Still racin' in HD is RACIN'!!! The regional series are pretty good, those short tracks are fun!!

I'll see every little scratch and dent!!!

-Earl
Yankee born Southern bred and watchin' racin' in HD!!


----------

